# black kuhli loach



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

will my black kuhli loach eat my platy,mollie,swordtail,and guppy fry???
please reply!!!
:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Kuhli loaches would have a very hard time catching them if so theres not a very good chance it will.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks!!!is that your crayfish?i have one and i bought it for $12.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope mines extremely blue and much larger than that one.


----------

